# Lesco spreader



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I have an older Lesco spreader and I'm wanting to buy a new one. I've noticed a couple of different websites show different pictures, mainly relating to the side deflector I assume. One picture showed three levers up near the handles and another picture showed just the standard one lever near the handle that opens and closes the fertilizer shoot. Is this an option or something? Maybe someone can chime in and explain to me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Mr Efficiency is the inventor of the Breakthru Agitator and probably knows more about the Lesco variants than most.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

The deflector lever is an add on option. In the stock configuration you have to reach around and drop the deflector manually. There are also optional levers for quick access to open and close the third hole in the hopper.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I might be wrong but I think the remote deflector has been discontinued by Lesco. It still shows on parts diagrams but I don't think they can be ordered. It's too bad since the remote action was nice.

The Andersons SR2000 still has them as stock on their spreader but I don't think anyone else has them any longer from the factory.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> I might be wrong but I think the remote deflector has been discontinued by Lesco. It still shows on parts diagrams but I don't think they can be ordered. It's too bad since the remote action was nice.
> 
> The Andersons SR2000 still has them as stock on their spreader but I don't think anyone else has them any longer from the factory.


I bought the deflector kit last year at Site One


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Interesting, I looked into this more and the remote deflector option is still available as you saw. What is no longer available was the remote shut off for the 3rd hole which I was told was a bad seller. Not sure why, the SR2000 has both and they are nice to be able to control from behind the spreader.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

silvercymbal said:


> Interesting, I looked into this more and the remote deflector option is still available as you saw. What is no longer available was the remote shut off for the 3rd hole which I was told was a bad seller. Not sure why, the SR2000 has both and they are nice to be able to control from behind the spreader.


FYI @Mr Efficiency fabricates an aftermarket version of this and sells them on ebay. He doesn't mass produce them so there are limited quantities available when he has them.


----------

